# The new Audi A3 - In Dept with 54 new pictures! (85 in total)



## kak (Sep 20, 2002)

The new premium athlete in the compact class is now set to enter the market: Audi proudly presents the second generation of the A3. Powerful four- and six-cylinder engines with up to 177 kW (241 bhp), quattro drive and the new, automatic DSG Direct Shift Gearbox team up with the highly dynamic suspension to provide exactly the driving pleasure you will sense at very first sight when admiring the sporting lines of the body. And the exclusivity of the car's features and materials once again conveys the supreme standard so typical of Audi's large models in the compact class.
Read the rest of the article here:
http://news.kak.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=news&file=article&sid=629
part 2:
http://news.kak.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=news&file=article&sid=628


----------



## lunch (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: The new Audi A3 - In Dept with 54 new pictures! (kak)*

looks the A3 II looks good.has anyone bought one yet?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: The new Audi A3 - In Dept with 54 new pictures! (kak)*

No word on pricing huh? I wonder if the A3 3.2 V(R)6 will make it to the U.S. and at what price? 
Seems some of us will be able to get the R32 in Audi and VW flavors...


----------



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Audi A3 - In Dept with 54 new pictures! (gizmopop)*

I love VW and the R32 sounds unbelieveable but my next car will either be a 350Z or the new A3/S3.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

